
Show HN: A really little API exposing Scotland's blood stocks, by blood type - unwttng
https://github.com/unwitting/scotblood-stock-api
======
charlieegan3
Looks like a good project! Could see it being the backend for some nice
visualisations.

~~~
unwttng
That's my intention :) it's worth checking out
[https://www.scotblood.co.uk/](https://www.scotblood.co.uk/) \- they have a
nice "blood-bag" visualisation on there, it's where I get my data!

